# Audi Names Driver Teams for Le Mans



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Ingolstadt – The three driver teams with which Audi Sport Team Joest will tackle the 77th edition of the 24 Hours of Le Mans on June 13/14 have been confirmed.
Kristensen, McNish, Capello
Werner, Rockenfeller, Luhr
Premat, Bernhard, Dumas
* Full Story *


----------

